# I NEED A BODY KIT FOR 2005 SENTRA 1.8S HELP!!!!



## blackoutsentra (Aug 16, 2005)

i need a body kit for my new 2005 nissan sentra 1.8S . i have looked all over the internet and cannot find any body kits that will fit my model. i have inquired about the 2003 body kits and was told they will not fit properly. if anyone knows anybody that will make me one or knows where to find them please inform me either here or via email, my email is [email protected] thank you for your time :newbie:


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

No need for all the capitals :thumbup: and body kits are bad keep it stock with a lip


----------



## kaizer (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi!

If you're riding a N16, there's a Nismo kit for you. It's penned by Nismo Japan but only available in Malaysia (as far as I know). It's made out of polyuthelene (sorry for the mispelled). I got it together with the car...


----------



## Muffin_Man1356 (Apr 30, 2005)

there is a SICK r34 kit for 850 at.
www.extremedimensions.com


----------



## SpunkyB15 (Sep 14, 2005)

www.autotrends.com


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

*bodykits arent that great! stay nice and klean with LIP kit all around!! *


----------

